# God Necessary for Morality - New Book



## CharlieJ (Apr 6, 2011)

My friend plugged this book, offering new arguments for the claim that God is necessary for morality. It sounded like something PBers would enjoy engaging: Amazon.com: Good God: The Theistic Foundations of Morality (9780199751815): David Baggett, Jerry L. Walls: Books


----------



## Zenas (Apr 6, 2011)

In my view, it's the most compelling argument for God to give to an unbeliever. I actually used it a couple of weeks ago to defend the neccessity of religion, particularly Christianity, in the political structure of the U.S. government.


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 6, 2011)

Actually, the rejection of Calvinism is one of the reasons I would pick it up. I've heard lots of Calvinists use this type of argument, so it's intriguing to see how it changes in an Arminian's hands.


----------



## Zenas (Apr 6, 2011)

I can't put my finger on why, but it seems to me like an Arminian wouldn't be able to present this argument as well as a Calvinist would. Can't think of why though.


----------



## Rufus (Apr 8, 2011)

Probablly my favorite arguement. Romans 1 and Nature testify that we know their are moral rights and wrongs.


----------

